# Sauvegarder son réseau Wifi pour chaque démarage



## stigmath (19 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

Heureux possesseur d'un Macbook 3,1, Leopard 10.5.6, j'aimerais ne pas avoir a indiquer à chaque fois que j'allume mon Mac quel réseau Wifi il doit choisir pour se connecter , ce n'est pas un problème vital certes mais ça a l'art de m'agacer...

Si quelqu' un a la solution je suis preneur (je suis sure que c'est trés con...)


----------



## Ludo67 (19 Avril 2009)

Préférences système ==> réseau===> etc...

Ou me trompe-je? 



"Par défaut se connecter" : *AUTOMATIQUEMENT*


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

Problème largement connu, j'attends toujours une solution moi aussi ...


----------



## Flibust007 (19 Avril 2009)

==> Préférences système
==> Réseau
==> Airport
==> avancé
==> réseaux préférés.
==> Cocher "Mémoriser .... "


----------

